# تصميم الكباري



## nawalid6 (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس انشائي كل خبرتي بالمباني العامة والان اعمل بشروع كباري واريد دخول عالم تصميم الكباري لمراجعة التصميمات الموجودة
فلذا اقترح فتح ورشة عمل لكل من لديه خبرة في مجال الكباري (الجسور) لنمذجة الكباري الموجودة بالمشروع للمساهمة بالمعلومات 
اذا لاقت الفكرة نجاح ساقوم برفع ملفات الكوبري الاول للبدء فيه
وفقنا الله جميعا للتعلم


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (26 يونيو 2011)

أنا مع حضرتك يا باشمهندس و الله الموضوع ده لقيت فيه تقصير من جميع المواقع الهندسية


----------



## الغريب2007 (26 يونيو 2011)

اهلا بكم فى عالم الجسور
م جسور مصرى بالسعودية


----------



## nawalid6 (26 يونيو 2011)

اهلا بك ياهندسة 
نبدا باسم الله لاعداد موديل للجسر(الكوبري) وسوف نستخدم الساب لسابق معرقتي به
او حضرتك تنصح ببرنامج اخر


----------



## هانى عصمت (26 يونيو 2011)

*ملفان فى الكبارى*

*ملفان فى الكبارى

http://www.4shared.com/file/5594Uc9H/analysis___-.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/eQbEKJHV/___online.html


المكتبة الشاملة للمهندس المدنى لعام 2012

الاوتوكاد

الساب 2000

الاستاد برو

البريمافيرا

الايتابس

السيف

البروكن

تصميم العناصر الانشائية

تصميم الخزانات

تصميم شبكة المياة

تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحى

السكك الحديدية

الطرق

الاستيل

أعمال الرى

ادارة المشاريع

ادارة الموقع

الشدات الخشبية

الشدات المعدنية

الحدادة

الخرسانة العادية

الخرسانة المسلحة

المبانى

البياض

الاعمال الصحية

الاعمال الكهربية

الحديد المشغول

كلادنج الالومنيوم

الاسقف المعلقة

الاسقف الجبسية

الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز

الخرسانة الرغوية

الدهانات

أعمال التكسيات

تشطيب الارضيات

أعمال الرخام

نجارة الابواب و الشبابيك

الترميم و التدعيم

مشاريع التخرج

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/BiVSbKwa/sharing.html

​*


----------



## nawalid6 (26 يونيو 2011)

*قطاع السقف*

مرفق قطاع السقف


----------



## magdyamdb (26 يونيو 2011)

أنا مع حضرتك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ahmedibrahim1967 (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (26 يونيو 2011)

يا بشمهندس انا لسة دارس كورس تصميم كبارى الرى r.c.b وr.s.j.b بجانب منشأت الرى المختلفة بصراحة كورس ممتاز جدا انا عاوز اعرف اية المطلوب .....انا ممكن انزل شرح فيديو


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2011)

المطلوب هو مراجعة تصميم الكوبري المرفق مع العلم انه محمل علي 
2 Abutment&2 piers


----------



## ahmedibrahim1967 (27 يونيو 2011)

*أعمال الرى*

*أعمال الرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/fI-2EJTT/__online.html

تنفيذ كوبرى خرسانى بالصور

http://www.4shared.com/file/pe_uPdvW/__online.html​*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2011)

موضوع ممتاز وشكرا جزيلا لك
هل يمكن أرفاق البيانات التالية :
قطاع طولى بالجسر 
هل الجسر prestressed or normal concrete
كود الأحمال المستخدم
مقاومة الخرسانة ومقاومة حديد التسليح المستخدم

مرة أخرى اكرر شكرى لك متمنيا لك كل التوفيق


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2011)

يشرفني انضمام المهندس ميشيل
القطاع الطولي مرفق pdf في اول المشاركة وسنرفع المسقط الافقي
الكود هو aashto lrfd 2007
الخرسانة هيfc=50 mpa cube
الحديد 420
السقف post tension


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> يشرفني انضمام المهندس ميشيل
> القطاع الطولي مرفق pdf في اول المشاركة وسنرفع المسقط الافقي
> الكود هو aashto lrfd 2007
> الخرسانة هيfc=50 mpa cube
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمودشمس (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2011)

انا الان في مرحلة نمذجة السقف علي الساب ثم ساقوم برفعه ونبدا نقاش حالات التحيميل وكذلك الركائزbearing


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (27 يونيو 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> المطلوب هو مراجعة تصميم الكوبري المرفق مع العلم انه محمل علي
> 2 Abutment&2 piers



انا ممكن اصممة مانوال كويس جدا من اول حساب الاحمال على السقف والكمرات الرئيسية واستخراج قيم حديد التسليح وصولا لاخذ ردود الافعال وعكسها على البير و الاكتاف وتصميمهم بس هو فى شوية بيانات هحتاج ليها يعنى مثلا فى live load هتصمم على لورى كام طن وعاوز اعرف قيمة ال angel of repose بتاعة التربة قيمة الفاى يعنى ويا ريت ال plane بتاع الكوبرى ترفعة اذا امكن عشان الرسمة تكون واضحة اكتر وعلى العموم انا رفعت كوبرى خرسانة رسمة الاعمال الترابية بتاعتة وانا متابع معاك يا بشمهندس


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (27 يونيو 2011)

بالنسبة للساب ممكن اشتغلة بعد المانول انا دايما بفضل المانول فى الكبارى يكون الاول


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> يشرفني انضمام المهندس ميشيل
> القطاع الطولي مرفق pdf في اول المشاركة وسنرفع المسقط الافقي
> الكود هو aashto lrfd 2007
> الخرسانة هيfc=50 mpa cube
> ...


مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك ..
ولكن بمراجعة الملف المرفق هو عبارة عن قطاع عرضى 
cross section to clarify the decking section of concrete box girder bridge

أما القطاع الطولى فى الجسر والذى يوضح البحور والمسافات بين ركائز الجسر غير موجودة 
the spans between abutment and bents is not included


تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2011)

دائما وابدا افضل مهندس مدني هو مهندس الري بيكون موسوعة شكرا م اسلام وسارفع الplane


----------



## nawalid6 (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مرفق المسقط الافقي عند مستوي الاساسات


----------



## nawalid6 (28 يونيو 2011)

مرفق ملف اتوكاد للسقف


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 يونيو 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> مرفق ملف اتوكاد للسقف


 
أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على تلك المرفقات ...
وهناك بعض الأستفسارات الأخرى إذا سمحت لى أن أطرحها ..

1- أرتفاع ال Bent أو بمعنى أخر أرتفاع الأعمدة من أعلا سطح الأساسات حتى أسفل منسوب decking

2- مطلوب مسقط يوضح تفاصيل ال caping beam ما بين ال bent وال descking
3- مطلوب توضيح ال bearing type between bent &Decking and Abutment and Decking

4- هل ال stitching joint هى فاصل تمدد أم ماذا لم أفهم طريقة عملها
5- بالنسية للأحمال :
ما هو عدد الحارات التصميمية notional lanes وما هى نوعية العربات التى سنتستخدمها للتصميم 

مرة أخرى أشكرك وأرجو ألا أثقل عليك بتلك الأسئلة الكثيرة ...
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## nawalid6 (28 يونيو 2011)

يشرفني تواجدك ياباشمهندس
ارتفاع ال piers متوسط 8.3 م
يوجد صفين piersواحد منهم يتم صبه ويتصل حديده مع السقفp01
والتاني p02 يكون علي bearing
سارفع لوحة الbearings
هو فاصل صب ويتم صبه بعد الانتهاء non shrinkage groute
الكوبري فقط مشاه وland scape ويتم اخذ1.5XHL93 TRUCK on one lane for emergency
ياباشمهندس بالعكس اعتذر انا عن نقص المعلومات الكافية ويسعدني اسئلة حضرتك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 يونيو 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> يشرفني تواجدك ياباشمهندس
> ارتفاع ال piers متوسط 8.3 م
> يوجد صفين piersواحد منهم يتم صبه ويتصل حديده مع السقفp01
> والتاني p02 يكون علي bearing
> ...


 
إذن هل يمكن أعتبار stitching joint أنها فاصل أنشائى expansion joint وفى تلك الحالة يمكن تصميم تصف الجسر (الكوبرى) فقط بأعتبار أن الجسر متماثل .. وسيتضح ذلك من تفصيلة ال caping beam and bent وهل توافقنى على ذلك الرأى ...
أشكرك على تحديثك للموضوع أولا بأول وأحى فيك تلك الهمة والعزيمة والمثابرة 
متمنيا لك كل التوفيق 
تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## nawalid6 (28 يونيو 2011)

لا هو ليس فاصل تمدد المصمم فقط يريد عدم تاثر الاجزاء الباقية عند عمل ال post tensioning
ولكن انشائيا الكوبري جزء واحد وسيعمل كوحده وحده بعد صب ال sttitching pour
خالص احترامي م ميشيل


----------



## nawalid6 (30 يونيو 2011)

مرفق ملف الساب ارجو من الاخوة الدراسة وابداء الملاحظات وعمل اي تعديلات لازمة واعادة الرفع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 يوليو 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> مرفق ملف الساب ارجو من الاخوة الدراسة وابداء الملاحظات وعمل اي تعديلات لازمة واعادة الرفع


 سوف أقوم بالأطلاع على موديل الساب...
ولكن تفصيلة ال bearing بين الجسر وكل من bent & abutment غير موضحة ..
بالمثل ايضا تفصيلة ال capping beam


----------



## تامر شهير (2 يوليو 2011)

م/اسلام كمال قال:


> يا بشمهندس انا لسة دارس كورس تصميم كبارى الرى r.c.b وr.s.j.b بجانب منشأت الرى المختلفة بصراحة كورس ممتاز جدا انا عاوز اعرف اية المطلوب .....انا ممكن انزل شرح فيديو



ممكن تنزل الفيديو من فضلك ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 يوليو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سوف أقوم بالأطلاع على موديل الساب...
> ولكن تفصيلة ال bearing بين الجسر وكل من bent & abutment غير موضحة ..
> بالمثل ايضا تفصيلة ال capping beam


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يوليو 2011)

لقد تم الأطلاع على موديل الساب وهناك بعض الملاحظات :

1- هناك طريقتان لعمل النموذج الأنشائى للكوبرى 
الطريقة الأولى وهى طريقة تقريبية يتم من خلالها نمذجة الكوبرى بالأتجاه الطولى كما لو كان عنصر خطى frame element وفى هذه الحالة يتم أعتبار أن مقطع هذا الفريم = مقطع ال بوكس سيكشن للكوبرى 
ثم بعد ذلك يتم نمذجة مقطع عرضى للكوبرى للكوبرى لدراسة العزوم والألتواء على المقطع العرضى 

2- الطريقة الثانية : وهى الطريقة الأكثر دقة وفيها يتم نمذجة الكوبرى بأستخدام عناصر قشرية Shell Elements 
ويتم نمذجة جسم الكوبرى (البوكس سيكشن) ببلاطة أفقية (= السطح العلوى للبوكس سيكشن) ثم بعد ذلك نمذجة الأعصاب بعناصر قشرية رأسية ثم بعد ذلك نمذجة البلاطة السفلية للبوكس سيكشن كأنها عناصر قشرية أفقية ...
وتفيد تلك الدراسة فى أعطاء قيم حقيقة لردود أفعال الكوبرى على ال piers (الأعمدة المرتكز عليها الكوبرى )

أما نمذجة الكوبرى كما لو كان مجموعة من الكمرات (كما هو موجود بالموديل المرفق) وعدم وجود أى أتصال بين هذه الكمرات فلن يمثل المشكلة الأنشائية بدقة كبيرة .. 

كما أن الأتصال ما بين ال bearings وال superstrucutre للكوبرى غير موضح بنموذج الساب وبالمثل ال capping beam (أن وجدت )

أتقدم بخالص شكرى وتقديرى للمهندس nawalid6 وأشكره على ذلك الموضوع الرائع
وأود لو تسمح له الفرصة بأرفاق بقية مخططات الكوبرى (الجسر)
ويسعدنى أن يستمر ذلك النقاش العلمى وأن يستمر المهندس القدير nawalid6 بعرض المزيد من موضوعاته المميزة والنافعة للكثير من المهندسيين بنافذة العلم والنور
خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nawalid6 (19 يوليو 2011)

م ميشيل
انا قمت بنمذجة الاعصاب كانها frame sec. with I sec
من منتصف كل من البلاطة السفلية والعلويه لتمثل القطاع ووضع بلاطة علوية قشرية بسماكة قليلة لتوزيع الحمل فقط وتمثيل الديافرام كانه كمرة بنفس القطاع ثم تمثيل الpiers كانها اعمدة بنفس قطاعها في التصميم الاصلي هناك صف كامل fixed وبدون bearingوبالتالي لم اضع ركيزة والصف التاني مثلت الbearing بركيزة وعلي الجانبين مثلت ال abutment ببلطة قشري كانها جدار بسماكتها الفعلية مع وضع نقط ركائز تحت الbearing وعدم ربط الabutment مع ال deck فمارايك???


----------



## nawalid6 (19 يوليو 2011)

لو تم تمثيل الاعصاب كيف يتم تصميم ال post tension
اعتقد كفريم ستكون افضل ماهو رايكم؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يوليو 2011)

سأفكر بالأسئلة وسأعرض لك بعض الأقتراحات لاحقا


----------



## علاء يوسف (19 يوليو 2011)

اتمني التوفيق للجميع


----------



## mssek (31 يوليو 2011)

م/اسلام كمال قال:


> يا بشمهندس انا لسة دارس كورس تصميم كبارى الرى r.c.b وr.s.j.b بجانب منشأت الرى المختلفة بصراحة كورس ممتاز جدا انا عاوز اعرف اية المطلوب .....انا ممكن انزل شرح فيديو




لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن تنزل شرح الفيديو جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samir2009405 (13 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير*

طب يا جماعه انا عاوز اعرف ايه شغل مهندس الميكانيكا فى شغل الكبارى يعنى ايه دوره بالظبط لانى مشتغلتش فى المجال ده قبل كده وجايلى شغل فيه فى شركه مقاولات متخصصه بالكبارى


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل يا ريت الكل يشارك فية ولكن اخوانى فى نماذج ةجاهزة جوا الساب وخاصة sap14وخاصة للبوكس سيكشن لية ماا نستخدمهاش


----------



## كيرو عبده (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت نتطرق لهذة الأنواع من الكبارى الأحترافية و لو للعلم بالشئ


























و لكم جزيل الشكر

​


----------



## tygo_m2 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا مهندس كيرو عبدة
هذه الجسور ليست احترافية بل هي من اقدم انواع الجسور وهي اول نوع ابتكره الانسان ومن ثم تطور وهي الجسور القوسية arch bridges 

وانا اتمنى من الاخوة ان يرفعوا لنا كتب وشروحات عن هذه الجسور التي اهتم بها انا ايضا مع العلم اني لدي بعض المعلومات عنه لكن غير كافية

تحياتي


----------



## marshal111 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو ان يتم استكمال ورشة العمل فهي بلا شك خير دليل لمهندسين قد يعملوا في هذا المجال


----------



## sahmid72 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Salam 3alikom
I'm really glad to see somebody knocking the door in this field. I'm a bridge Engineer and I think I can help you guys. According to the section the bridge under consideration is a 4-span continuous box girder, for such type of bridges there is a software by Bentley (originally LEAP Bridge) called Conbox, it is mainly to design these kind of bridges especially you are using LRFD code. There is also CSI Bridge which is another helpful software. 
First of all you have to design the top slab, you can simply assume its a continuous beam supported on the webs. The bottom slab will not be exposed to live load but it will have to carry it own weight. 
Using any of the software mentioned above you can figure out your profile for the post-tension tendons and their numbers, usually for a continuous bridge you will tend to follow the bending moment diagram, but the most important point is that you have to keep in mind that there some losses that will take place at those tendons (like elastic shortening, creep and relaxation) due to that you have to compensate for these losses.
When it comes to design the substructure (piers and abutments), remember that the bridge will see not only dead and live load (HL-93) but also temperature, wind (wind o superstructure, wind on substructure and wind on live load) and also the stream force if it is crossing a river or a canal, all these loads will have effects on the bridge in both longitudinal and transverse directions. 
These are some points I thought they might help you guys, also you can visit the link below which I copied from Arizona Dot, it contains many examples.
http://www.azdot.gov/Highways/bridge/Guidelines/designguidelines/AppendixA.asp

Finallly Good Luck and biltawfig

Sahmid
[/FONT]


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 نوفمبر 2011)

sahmid72 قال:


> Salam 3alikom
> I'm really glad to see somebody knocking the door in this field. I'm a bridge Engineer and I think I can help you guys. According to the section the bridge under consideration is a 4-span continuous box girder, for such type of bridges there is a software by Bentley (originally LEAP Bridge) called Conbox, it is mainly to design these kind of bridges especially you are using LRFD code. There is also CSI Bridge which is another helpful software.
> First of all you have to design the top slab, you can simply assume its a continuous beam supported on the webs. The bottom slab will not be exposed to live load but it will have to carry it own weight.
> Using any of the software mentioned above you can figure out your profile for the post-tension tendons and their numbers, usually for a continuous bridge you will tend to follow the bending moment diagram, but the most important point is that you have to keep in mind that there some losses that will take place at those tendons (like elastic shortening, creep and relaxation) due to that you have to compensate for these losses.
> ...


 
أهلا بك زميلا فاضلا بملتقى المهندسيين العرب..

ولدى سؤال أرجو أن أجد أجابته لديكم 

لنفرض أننا نقوم بتصميم جسر وليكن بوكس حيردر bOX GIRDER BRIDGE

بحر هذا الجسر 80 متر وعدد البحور = 5 أى الطول الكلى للجسر 400 متر

لنفرض أن الركيزة الثانية والثالثة والرابعة للجسر هى ROLLER BEARING SUPPORT فى الأتجاه الطولى 

سؤالى هو كيف نحدد الحركة الأفقية للركيزة مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار عوامل الشد والأنكماش للجسر أثناء فترة الأنشاء

تحياتى


----------



## sahmid72 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear Mecheil
Thanks a lot for your warm greeting.
I will answer your question first then I will discuss the layout of the roller bearing support.
In most cases having a roller bearing at one support means the superstructure (the box section) is not continuous over that support, so based on this assumption you will have spans1,2 and 3 as simple spans, spans 4 and 5 as one continuous span, therefore the translational movement on the first support will be (40m X 0.00006,thermal coefficient x T) , and that is the case for the fifth support too (spans have similar length). For the fourth support it will be (80m X thermal coefficient x T), where T is temperature range (mean high during summer - mean low during winter). 
The temperature range depends on the area where this bridge will be built.
Now let's talk about the bearing support, why do you want to have so many roller? the reason I ask is because due to this layout, you are going to have 4 post-tensioning operations and that is not cheap.
Can you have one roller at either 2nd or 3rd support?, doing so you will have to have only 2 post-tensioning operations.
If you have any other questions, just shoot them and I will try to help.

Salam

Shamid


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 نوفمبر 2011)

sahmid72 قال:


> Dear Mecheil





sahmid72 قال:


> Thanks a lot for your warm greeting.
> I will answer your question first then I will discuss the layout of the roller bearing support.
> In most cases having a roller bearing at one support means the superstructure (the box section) is not continuous over that support, so based on this assumption you will have spans1,2 and 3 as simple spans, spans 4 and 5 as one continuous span, therefore the translational movement on the first support will be (40m X 0.00006,thermal coefficient x T) , and that is the case for the fifth support too (spans have similar length). For the fourth support it will be (80m X thermal coefficient x T), where T is temperature range (mean high during summer - mean low during winter).
> The temperature range depends on the area where this bridge will be built.
> ...




بداية أود أن أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الأجابة

وأعتذر لك فى تأخرى فى الرد

بداية لماذا أريد أستخدام Roller Support 

لكى نقوم بعمل ما يعرف ب 

isolation between deck bridge and bearings

to reduce seismic effects on bearings

وبالتالى تقليل تأثير الزلازل على الأعمدة الوسطية بالجسر ( الكوبرى)

أنها تشبه طريقة عزل المنشاءات لتأثير الزلازل

كما أن ذلك يمنع نقل تأثير درجات الحرارة من ال

decking of bridge 

إلى الأعمدة الوسطية الموجودة بالجسر

على أن يتم منع الحركة الأفقية بالأتجاه الطولى للجسر عند ال first abutment of bridge

وكان سؤالى ..

بعد حساب الحركة المطلوبة كما أشرت بمشاركتك السابقة الرائعة جدا جدا لنفرض أننا نحتاج إلى 10 سم للركيزة roller support

سؤالى هو أثناء الأنشاء بأى موضع يتم تثبيت تلك الركيزة roller 

كما بالصورة المرفقة

أى أن الركيزة تتمدد بمقدار 5 سم

وتنكمش بمقدار - 5 سم 


أثناء التنفيذ لنفرض درجة الحرارة 40 درجة مثلا

سؤالى أين سيتم تثبيت ال wheel الخاصة 

بالركيزة فالمفترض مثلا أنه أثناء تلك الظروف أن يتمدد الجسر بمقدار 3 سم مثلا فهل يتم تثبيت عجلة الركيزة على بعد +3سم

أم يتم وضعها بمنتصف العمود أم ماذا

أرجو أن أكون أوضحت وجهة نظرى

النقطة الثانية والتى أشرت أليها بردك السابق والرائع

عن موضوع الكابلات 

أسمح لى أن أتناقش معك بتلك الجزئية بعد ذلك السؤال


يسعدنا جميعا وجودك بمعنا بنافذة العلم والنور

تحياتى وشكرى وتقديرى








​


----------



## sahmid72 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear Mecheil,
Thanks for inviting me to be a friend, it’s my pleasure, and please accept my apology for being late getting back to you.
When you do your computation for the thermal movement, you will do that for several and different temperatures, especially if we do not know exactly when the bridge will be built (summer or winter). In the drawing attached you will see a table with different temperature and several joint opening (E), so the contractor will set the opening at 1.75in if the temperature on the day he set those girders is 75F, and he will set the opening at 1.46in if the temperature is 105F. 
You can also realize that distance from edge of girder to bearing Centerline is 8in (assuming girders will be set on 75F), so that will give us an allowance in case of earthquake. 
Usually we do not want to set the roller somewhere very close to the edge of the girder since that may lead to crushing of the concrete at the bottom of the girder due to bearing force. In addition to that some of the code usually specifies a minimum distance between edge of girder and roller to satisfy earthquake conditions.
Hopefully that answered your question. 
Please let me know if you have any other question…………….
By the way, for some unknown reason I couldn’t see the drawing you attached 
Sahmid


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

sahmid72 قال:


> Dear Mecheil,
> Thanks for inviting me to be a friend, it’s my pleasure, and please accept my apology for being late getting back to you.
> When you do your computation for the thermal movement, you will do that for several and different temperatures, especially if we do not know exactly when the bridge will be built (summer or winter). In the drawing attached you will see a table with different temperature and several joint opening (E), so the contractor will set the opening at 1.75in if the temperature on the day he set those girders is 75F, and he will set the opening at 1.46in if the temperature is 105F.
> You can also realize that distance from edge of girder to bearing Centerline is 8in (assuming girders will be set on 75F), so that will give us an allowance in case of earthquake.
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا لك على كلماتك الطيبة وردك على مشاركتى السابقة

هذا هو رابط الصورة التى أرفقتها بمشاركتى السابقة
http://www.4shared.com/photo/x4lK-iyb/movement_of_bridge_2.html





وأشكرك مرة أخرى على ردك الرائع 

وبعد مناقشة تلك الجزئية سأعود لمناقشة كابلات الشد معك مرة أخرى 

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## sahmid72 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear Mecheil
That is great, Now I can see the sketch you provided.
Since you should allow the bridge to move 5cm, the distance from the edge of the girder to the roller support should not be les than 5cm by any means, 15cm will be ok in order to cover the probability of an earthquake effect.
Also remember, the roller support should have some distance from the edge of the pier or abutment (that is usually covered by earthquake provision in some local codes).
By the way in the drawing I attached before you are not going to see a roller bearing, but the polystyrene and the hardboard will do the same job and they will allow the bridge to slide in the longitudinal direction.

hopefully this explanation clear some of the confusion.

Sahmid


----------



## abonaif007 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بداية أود أن أشكرك لأجابتك على تساؤلى السابق

ما قد فهمته من أجابتك أننا مثلا لو حسبنا 

أقصى تمدد أو أنكماش ليكن مثلا 5 سم تمدد
5 سم أنكماش

بالتالى بما أننا لا نعرف بالضبط توقيت صب الخرسانة 

فنقوم بتصميم الركيزة Roller Support 

بحيث تسمح بالحركة 15 سم تمدد

15 سم أنكماش 

وبالتالى لو تم تثبيت الركيزة وكانت الجسر متمدد بقيمة 4 سم 

بالتالى سيتحرك الجسر من على سنتر لاين الركيزة 

أقصى تمدد = 1 سم 

وسيتحرك الجسر من علىي سنتر لاين الركيزة بأقصى أنكماش = 4+5=9سم

والان أسمح لى أن أعرض بعض الأسئلة الأخرى​
لدينا مثال لجسر

Box girder 5 spans x80 meter = 400 Meter

Fixation 

Abutment 1 = Hinged
Pier 1 = Roller
Pier 2 = Roller
Pier 3= Roller
Abutment 2 = Roller

How can We design Abutment 1 for lateral loads (Seismic And Tempreture)

And your suggestion for post tensioning

and what is your ideas to get a economic design of this bridge

وكيف سنتمكن من تنسيق كابلات الشد لذلك الجسر 

​


----------



## sahmid72 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear Mechei; Abutment 1 will not see any Thermal forces since Pier1 is a roller, any Temperature movement will be taken by that roller and the box girder will move in either direction.

The layout you are suggesting is going to be expensive to do since the contractor will have to have to do 4 post-tensioning operation. You may reduce the cost by using the utilizing the following layout Abutments1, 2 are rollers, Pier1, and 3 are fixed, pier 2 is expansion point. In this case also neither of the abutments nor the piers will see the effect of the temperature because spans1 and 4 can move towards the abutment while spans 2, and 3 can move in the other direction, but you will have only 2 post-tensioning operations instead of four. 
Regarding the Post-tension cables let us look at the different layout:
1- Considering your layout, you will have four simple spans, therefor the cable will have the same shape as a simple span moment, which means your maximum moment will be at the midspan and zero moment at support, therefor the cable will sag down at the midspan and go up to the neutral axis at the end.-Considering the second layout, you will still follow the same idea but the tendon is going up to account for the negative moment near interior support. Iwill provide sketches for both.


----------



## sahmid72 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

I apologize for all the mistake in the previous post. For some reasons I can not adjust the font .


----------



## sahmid72 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

See attached file for the cable layout.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

My Dear Friend Eng Sahmid72

Let Me thank you for you answering

The Construction of this bridge is done by 5 operation

The Length of Cable in every operatino was 80 meter

Mybe to tie cables is not possible in my local area to be >80 meter

And The Bridge Supports arranged as following

Abutment 1 Pier 1 Pier 2 Pier3 Abutment 2

Roller Roller Fixed Roller Roller

Stage of construction was

Span1 +0.25 Span2

Then

Span 2 +0.25Span3

Span 3 +0.25 Span4

Span 4 +0.25 Span 5

finally 0.75 Span5

Now I have Some Questions related to Design

Question 1

To Model any Bridge for example Box Girder We can use

Area method

or Spine Model

Practically , Which model we have to use to design the bridge

Spine Model or Area Model And Why


I am very appreciated for your effective efforts in this forum

Please Accept my best regards​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 نوفمبر 2011)

^^^​


----------



## sahmid72 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Hello Eng. Mecheil
I prefer Area Element (Shell ) instead of spine (frame) only because I can get the moment and shear values in both direction, but usually we use Conbox, a software developed specifically for Box girder bridges.
Hopefully I understood your question .

Sahmid


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 نوفمبر 2011)

sahmid72 قال:


> Hello Eng. Mecheil
> I prefer Area Element (Shell ) instead of spine (frame) only because I can get the moment and shear values in both direction, but usually we use Conbox, a software developed specifically for Box girder bridges.
> Hopefully I understood your question .
> 
> Sahmid


 
thanks for your answer 

Now I have other question 


Question #2

If there is a simple precast girder bridge

No of Spans 5 x30 meter for each span


The constrction is done By this way

A1- Cast The Piers and Abutments

A2- Fixe a concrete Girders as a simple Span (Span=30meter

A3- Cast the Slab of Bridge (Deck Slab

A4- Cast the gab between every two Spans


My Quesion is 
the Girders under dead loads is working as a simple girder span=30m

After Casting the gabs between girders is working as a continuous girder ( 5 Span Continuous Girders

Now how can we design this connection which will link the two girders

And How we will check the girder in both conditions

Thank you
​


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 نوفمبر 2011)

هل سيتم تصميم Main Girder للكوبرى ان شاء الله ؟؟؟


----------



## maged1910 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## sahmid72 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

Salamt my dear friend
That is a very good question. There is an article published in PCA journal in 1969 that has been used as a guide to design these connection for the positive moment or restraint moment "Design of Continuous Highway Bridges with Precast, Prestressed Concrete Girders"
Due to the combined effect of creep and shrinkage a moment will develop at the connection especially that the girders will be restrained, therefore some reinforcement will be required at the bottom of the diaphragm, some engineers just extend some of the cable strands at the girder and some others add couple of bars
There is another procedure that developed during 80s but it was taken originally from the method I described above
By the way some states totally ignore the continuity 
This is the methods that have been followed here in US, may be will see something different.........

Sahmid​


----------



## sahmid72 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

I forget to add that you will have to check the girder under its own weight only as a simple span , and then you will have to check for deck weight, live load and other composite loads as a continuous girder
​
Sahmid*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you Eng "Sahmid72" for your answer

Kindly can I request from you a simple example for design of this connection

Second Point of question

If I want to model this bridge By Sap as example

The dead load is acting to bridge as a simple Girder

The Moving Load is acting as a continuous girder

As you know to perform this type of analysis 
 we have to perform a nonlinear analysis

Case1: Simple girders With Dead Load

Case2: Will Start after deformation of bridge and to consider the bridge with Moving loads as a continuous bridge

The Problem is 

We could not perform a nonlinear anlysis with Moving Load

(Moving loads = Multi cases of static analysis)

So if you have any suggestion to find a solution for this strucutral problem??

I have one idea is to perform analysis bridge with two cases

Case 1: Simple girder -Linear analysis and get Max responses of bridge

Case2: Continuous bridge with Linear analysis of moving loads

and get max responses

then combine the responses from case1+case2

and ignore nonlinearity

Witing for your practical answer

Please accept my best regards for you effective efforts

and your valuable scientific information


​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you Eng "Sahmid72" for your answer​ 
Kindly can I request from you a simple example for design of this connection​ 
Second Point of question​ 
If I want to model this bridge By Sap as example​ 
The dead load is acting to bridge as a simple Girder​ 
The Moving Load is acting as a continuous girder​ 
As you know to perform this type of analysis 
we have to perform a nonlinear analysis​ 
Case1: Simple girders With Dead Load​ 
Case2: Will Start after deformation of bridge and to consider the bridge with Moving loads as a continuous bridge​ 
The Problem is ​ 
We could not perform a nonlinear anlysis with Moving Load​ 
(Moving loads = Multi cases of static analysis)​ 
So if you have any suggestion to find a solution for this strucutral problem??​ 
I have one idea is to perform analysis of bridge with two cases​ 
Case 1: Simple girder -Linear analysis and get Max responses of bridge​ 
Case2: Continuous bridge with Linear analysis of moving loads​ 
and get max responses​ 
then combine the responses from case1+case2​ 
and ignore nonlinearity​ 
Witing for your practical answer​ 
Please accept my best regards for you effective efforts​ 
and your valuable scientific information​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 نوفمبر 2011)

^^^


----------



## nawalid6 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء اسمحو لي ان اعبر عن سعادتي باستمرار النقاش في هذا الموضوع الحيوي واعتذر بشدة لانشغالي الشديد في الفترة السابقة واحي اخي وصديقي م ميشيل واعتذر له عن انشغالي
م وليد منصور


----------



## wagih khalid (28 نوفمبر 2011)

هانى عصمت قال:


> *ملفان فى الكبارى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/5594uc9h/analysis___-.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/eqbekjhv/___online.html
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## sahmid72 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Hello Eng. Mecheil
I attached a copy for a design example provided by FHWA. Appendix C explains all the steps needed to calculate the moments and shear values due to the creep and shrinkage; also there is a brief discussion at pages 5.21 to 5.25 about this topic.
Regarding your question I think you already get an answer to it. Your suggesting is correct. For the simple span run, you want to check the girder under its own weight, but from the continuous run you are going to get the combined effect of all loads :barrier, median and live load
The number of strands you will provide in the girder should be able to withstand all load combinations. 
We can safely ignore the difference of the edge of the concrete between girders and the deck slab
Regards
Sahmid​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 نوفمبر 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء اسمحو لي ان اعبر عن سعادتي باستمرار النقاش في هذا الموضوع الحيوي واعتذر بشدة لانشغالي الشديد في الفترة السابقة واحي اخي وصديقي م ميشيل واعتذر له عن انشغالي
> م وليد منصور


 
My Dear Brother Engineer Walid ,Thank you for your good words


And We wish to Keep this scientific discussion Specially With the very

 expert and effective engineer Sahmid72

And Kindly Accept my best Regards
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 نوفمبر 2011)

sahmid72 قال:


> Hello Eng. Mecheil
> 
> I attached a copy for a design example provided by FHWA. Appendix C explains all the steps needed to calculate the moments and shear values due to the creep and shrinkage; also there is a brief discussion at pages 5.21 to 5.25 about this topic.
> Regarding your question I think you already get an answer to it. Your suggesting is correct. For the simple span run, you want to check the girder under its own weight, but from the continuous run you are going to get the combined effect of all loads :barrier, median and live load
> ...





My Dear Friend Engineer Sahmid

Thank you for your effective efforts and your expert answers to my question

Now I have other question Regarding to

Expansion joint and connection Between Girders and Deck

I will mention the problem and Kindly tell me the practical solution

There is a simple girder Steel Bridge

The Girder is I - Beam depth 1 Meter
Decking is concrete Slab 25 cm

The Girder is supported on Elastomeric Bearing from Bottom Flange of I beam ; Height of Elastomeric Bearing 15cm

When I model this Bridge by Sap I find a negtive moment at the edge of Beam due to the connection between Deck and Simple Girders
and Because the beam is supported from bottom Flange

But the Manual solution ignore this momnet and consider the end moment = zero 
as you can find in most of textbooks

What is your suggestion and what is a practical soltion for this modeling problem

My Best Regards My Dear Brother


----------



## sahmid72 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear My friend​​It is always a pleasure to have this discussion with you, and I really appreciate your kind wards​​Regarding your question I would like to see the SAP file if possible, but let me ask you this question, do you have the bearing at some distance from the edge of the beam? May be SAP is considering it as a cantilever and computing the moment at that point, it is just a thought​​​​Yours truly,​​​​Sahmid​​


----------



## sahmid72 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear My friend​ 

It is always a pleasure to have this discussion with you, and I really appreciate your kind wards​ 
Regarding your question I would like to see the SAP file if possible, and let me ask you this question, do you have the bearing at some distance from the edge of the beam? May be SAP is considering it as a cantilever and computing the moment at that point, it is just a thought​ 


Yours truly,​ 


Sahmid​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 ديسمبر 2011)

I apologize for delying to reply in your previous post​ 
I have submitted the Sap model of bridge by emil​ 
Sorry , Because I could not upload the model on the server​ 
If you can upload the model It will be very good​ 
The Bridge Model is Steel Bridge
4Span *20 meter​ 
Support system ​ 
Roller;Roller;Hinged;Roller;Roller

And there is no edge distance between first support and main girders (No cantilever Action) And ​ 
Thanks Eng Sahmid for your effective efforts​ 
My Best Regards​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 ديسمبر 2011)

^^^


----------



## الغريب2007 (3 يناير 2013)

*امنية*

ايها الاخوة الكرام برجاء استكمال المناقشات فى الموضوع للاهمية القصوى

لاتبخلوا علينا بمساهماتكم


----------



## احمد بدر1 (17 يوليو 2013)

طب يا بشمهندس نزل الفديو اللى انت عملتة نحن بنتظارك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 يوليو 2013)

برجاء استكمال شرح الكباري من المهندسين العمالقة


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مدني أعمل مع شركة مقاولات في مشروع يحتوي على كباري سيارات وكباري مشاة وعند التنفيذ واجهتني مشكلة بعد اكتمال اعمال القواعد وحوائط الكباري.
المطلوب مني الآن توريد ركائز لزوم تحميل الكمرات Girders فطلب مني المورد ان اعطية Maximum Vertical load على الركيزة الواحدة .
مع العلم ان التصاميم لم يذكر بها اقصى حمل للركيزة .

فما العمل الآن يابشمهندسين جزاكم الله الف خير.​


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamed laith (24 يوليو 2013)

مشكوورين على المعلومات وياريت تكملو حتى نستفيد


----------



## منصور جيهاد (8 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## منصور جيهاد (8 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (6 مارس 2014)

نرجو استكمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــال الشروحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات


----------

